# Anyone rebuilt a Toto motion sensor Flushometer?



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I have to rebuild one that's sticking a lot, according to the customer, as in once its flushed it continuously flushes until someone presses the manual flush button. Its a model TET1GNC. Only one place in Houston carries parts but before I order any I wanted some advice on rebuilding it or of anyone had dealt with one sticking and what did they do to fix it...other than replace it with a less complicated flushometer. I have rebuilt many of the standard flushometers and the Moen and Sloan motion sensor ones before but I have heard the Toto one is difficult at best.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have their trouble shooting guide in front of me. Wanna know what it says?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll post it anyway

If the small hole in the piston is clogged you need to clean it.

If the sealing area of the piston is dirty, you need to clean it

If the sealing area of the diaphragm is dirty, you need to clean the sealing area of the diaphragm and strainer.

Piston U-packing damaged. Inspect and replace if nessasary.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Pics


Sorry about the crappy pics the camera on my iPhone is not working, had to use the other phone


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you. Man, only one supply house in Houston so far even carries toto. Maybe they all realized how over priced their stuff is. Now the distributer for Toto is telling me a couple months to get a part in. Ugh, I think next time I will just say I don't work on Toto.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Edit: Found the only other place that sells Toto and they can get it by tomorrow. Sweet. Thanks for the help, Plunger Jockey.


----------

